# I bought my A6 today!!!!!!!



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

Here she is! 2000 A6 2.7 Twin Turbo!!!!!, 85k miles!!!

























Now, what should I do first? Can I put in an K&N filter?
How can I give it a little more on the bottom end of the Gears?
She starts out slow till TURBO kicks in??????
Keep in mind, i came directly form a VW Jetta VR6...


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

She's been chipped, and runs real nice like.
I need wheels and intake recommendations!!!!


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

nice score!!! simple intake upgrade=K&N panel filter for now. i don't know what's all available for intakes these days. i bought the lltek intake back in 2001. i like it, but i'm sure there are better kits out there, just start looking around.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: I bought my A6 today!!!!!!! (KINETIC1)*

Congrats! Looks good.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (thestryker)*

sweet advice, where's the best place to buy the K&N? AutoZone????


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

whats my bolt pattern?????


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

5x112 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

sweet thanks!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i'll have a set of BBS CH's FS soon.... 19x8.5. Im me if that interests you


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

yep, autozone should have a k&n, just take your old filter and match it up, or look up the part # in the filter book.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Hey Kinetic
Another option is the TrueFlow. http://www.trueflow.com works great and after I watched some of the video clips on their site I was sold. ITG also has a foam drop-in, I think Awetunign sells them. Plenty links here http://www.VAGLinks.com
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

sweet thanks!


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Ok a weird thing, my right front tire says it is a 225/55 16 and the other three tires and the spare in the trunck say 215/55 16 ?????
whats up with that? 
what will having this slightly larger tire do to the car?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

it's bad for the center differential... that's what i've been told.


----------



## black27tt (Jul 24, 2005)

Great ride! Congrats!


----------



## black27tt (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*

When are you thinking of selling your CH's? I would love to have those as summer wheels!
Drop me a line when you are ready.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (black27tt)*

you want to buy these 16s for summer wheels?!?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

I will strongly suggest that you forget about the intake and leave it as is. There are more than a few people giving reasons not to make changes. Do your homework, check out audiword, audizine and other audi websites to get some more info on this. If you really want to do mods, then get a chip and open up that 2.7T and feel some serious power, upgrade your suspension as well (I'd suggest coilovers, I have H&Rs on my avant & love them).


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

ummm it has a chip and doesnt an intake "openitup"???


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (KINETIC1)*

Nice Ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With just a chip, you really don't need more intake... other than perhaps a drop-in filter. Some tests show drop-ins are negligible airflow increase over factory air filter. Caution as excess oiling / re-oiling of drop-ins can gunk up MAF sensor.
Considered the biggest mistake of intake modding is allowing hot engine bay heat into intake system. Don't consider an underhood open filter setup for the 2.7T.
When you upgrade turbo's and fuelling, then seriously look at the intake.


----------



## KINETIC1 (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

rodger Roger.. I guess i'll just look at a new exhaust for her instead


----------

